# Darkhrse99's Testosterone Quest!



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm starting a new journal that I will be updating for this rest of the year.  I will be on test and hope to make some awesome gains this coming year!



Weight 188.8

*Arms*

*
Standing db curls* 

1x10 20lbs
1x10 25lbs
1x10 30lbs
1x10 35lbs
*

Preacher curls on machine*

1x20 70lbs
1x20 100lbs
1x10 115lbs 


*Bicep curls with rope
*
1x20   50lbs
1x20   70lbs
1x10   90lbs
1x10   110lbs
*

Across the chest hammer curls

*1x10 25lbs
1x10 30lbs
1x10 35lbs1x10 40lbs*Overhead extensions w/db's*

1x20 50 lbs
1x12 70 lbs
1x12 80 lbs

* Tricep extensions w/ cable
*
1x20   70lbs
1x12   90lbs
1x10  110lbs

*Tricep pushdowns with cable

*1x10  70lbs
1x10 100lbs
1x10 120lbs
1x10 140lbs
1x10 150lbs

Arms went well last night. I tried to get the arm full of blood as much as I could and make my muscles burn. I felt pretty pumped after this workout!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 2, 2014)

Here is pic from this morning. My abs are coming in slowly.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 2, 2014)

Weight 187.0

*
Legs


Leg extensions

*1x15 85lbs
1x15 100lbs
1x12 135lbs
1x12 235lbs


*Leg curls

*1x15 85lbs
1x15 100lbs
1x12 130lbs

*Leg press
*
1x10 4 plates a side
1x10 6 plates
1x10 6 plates
1x10 8 plates 
1x16 12 plates

*Front squats

*1x10 135lbs
1x10 135lbs
1x15 135lbs

I felt pretty good today. I changed it up  and did front squats,since it was hard for my shoulders to grab the bar on rear squats. For some reason it's been  straining them too much.. After front squats I puked and went home. My body was taxed after this session.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 2, 2014)

Weight 188.6

*Chest *
*

Incline barbell press on smith machine*

1x10 95 lbs
1x10 145 lbs
1x08 205 lbs
1x07 225 lbs
*
Flat bench with db's*

1x10     45lbs
1x10     70lbs
1x12   113lbs
1x08   100lbs
1x08     75lbs*

Pec dec fly's*

1x10    70lbs
1x10  100lbs
1x10  130lbs
*
Dips

*1x10 
1x10 
1x10 

I felt good today. My reps came up on db bench press and my chest was pumped when I left!  It's a great start to my new journal!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 2, 2014)

Here is some porn to add to my quest!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 2, 2014)

I shot 2cc's tonight, life is good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Mar 3, 2014)

awesome im in and repped!!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the reps and following!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 3, 2014)

Weight 187.2
*
Back and bi's *


*Chin up's
*
1x09
1x10
1x12
*

One arm db rows

*1x10  100lbs
1x10  105lbs
1x10  113lbs
*

Lat pulldowns underhand grip
*
1x10   95lbs
1x10  125lbs
1x10  145lbs 


*One arm lat pulldowns with cable machine

*1x10   20lbs
1x10   26lbs
1x10   32lbs*


Preacher curls on machine 
*
1x10   55lbs
1x10   70lbs 
1x10   85lbs
1x10  100lbs

*Cable machine curls with rope*

1x10   50lbs
1x10   70lbs
1x10   90lbs
1x07  110lbs

*Alt db curls
*
1x10  30lbs
1x10  35lbs
1x10  45lbs


I felt pretty good today, I threw in some bicep exercises to pump them up some. Weight is staying down, so I'm happy about that too.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 4, 2014)

So here is a question for everyone. Normal protocol says do 500mg for 5 weeks or so and it takes roughly 5 weeks to kick in, so my question is, if you did say 750-1500mg in those first 5 weeks, would the test kick in quicker? I know it's a long ester and it will take time to disperse in your body, but it you flood your body with ample amounts is there a possibility you'd feel gains sooner?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Mar 4, 2014)

not necessarily ud jusy have more est overall bro

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Mar 4, 2014)

i like to pyramid from 500 tp 750 to 1000 its nice hehehehe just kickstrt with either prop ir oral

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 4, 2014)

My hope was to kick start it with dmz, but the test didn't come quick enough lol. I do wish I had some prop, all I have is Test E.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 4, 2014)

Weight 187.2

*Shoulder's*

*Side lateral w/db's 

*1x10   20lbs
1x10   25lbs
1x10   30lbs*

Shoulder presses w/db's

*1x12   45lbs
1x10   60lbs
1x08   80lbs

*Military Press on smith machine*

1x10  105lbs
1x10  145lbs
1x08  155lbs
1x10  145lbs

*Upright rows on smith machine*

1x10   105lbs
1x10   115lbs
1x10   135lbs
*
Rear delts pec dec machine*

1x10    70lbs
1x15   100lbs
1x10   130lbs
*
Front raises with db's*

1x10   20lbs
1x10   30lbs
1x10   35lbs 



It took me forever to get pumped up with this workout. I was fighting a headache that last a few sets into the routine. I wasn't feeling the db presses and I finally got into it on the smith machine, then I was in full force. I wanted to try 90's for db presses, but tonight wasn't going so well in the beginning, so maybe next week.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 6, 2014)

Weight  188.8

*Arms*


*Tricep pushdowns with rope

*1x10 70lbs
1x15 80lbs
1x15 90lbs
1x12 100lbs
*

Close grip bench

*1x10  135lbs
1x10  145lbs
1x10  155lbs*


Seated overhead extensions w/barbell

*1x20 20 lbs
1x20 40 lbs
1x20 50 lbs
1x10 70lbs*


Reverse tricep extensions w/ cable

*1x20 70lbs
1x12 90lbs
1x10 110lbs*

Standing db curls* 

1x10 20lbs
1x10 25lbs
1x10 35lbs
*

Preacher curls on machine*

1x10 70lbs
1x10 85lbs
1x10 100lbs 


*Bicep curls with rope
*
1x20 50lbs
1x20 70lbs
1x10 90lbs
1x10 110lbs



I felt good tonight. I had a cheat meal and my weight was still decent! I also shot another cc in my delt and can hardly feel it, so I am happy about that.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 8, 2014)

Weight 187.0

*
Legs


Leg curls

*1x15 70lbs
1x15 100lbs
1x12 130lbs1x12 145lbs*


Leg extensions

*1x15 85lbs
1x15 100lbs
1x12 145lbs
1x12 235lbs


*Leg press
*
1x15    4 plates a side
1x15    6 plates
1x12    9 plates 
1x14   12 plates

*Squats

*1x10   135lbs
1x10   225lbs
1x09   315lbs

My legs were pumped again and I felt wobbly walking out. I felt like I could have puked again and I think Super Pump adds to that feeling.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Chest *
*

Incline barbell press *

1x10 115 lbs
1x10 155 lbs
1x08 215 lbs
1x08 225 lbs
*
Flat bench with db's*

1x10 45lbs
1x10 70lbs
1x12 113lbs
1x10 100lbs
1x10 75lbs*

Pec dec fly's*

1x10  70lbs
1x10  85lbs
1x10 100lbs
1x10 135lbs
1x10 145lbs*


Dips

*1x10 
1x10 
1x10 

I was good today, I'm maintaing my strength and felt strong.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 10, 2014)

Weight 190.6


*Widegrip Pull-ups* 

1x10 
1x10
1x10

*Pulldown's with cable (widegrip)

*1x10  45lbs
1x10  90lbs
1x10  135lbs
1x10  180lbs
1x07  225lbs

*One arm db rows

*1x10    80lbs
1x10    90lbs
1x10  100lbs
1x10  105lbs
1x10  114lbs

*Cable rows*

1x10   45lbs
1x10   90lbs
1x10 135lbs

*Rear delt machine*

1x10    70lbs
1x10    85lbs
1x10  100lbs
1x10  115lbs

My lower back was toast after this workout. My weight is up to which I'm not really getting, but oh well.  We'll have to see how my back responds to this workout in a few days.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 11, 2014)

I take another shot today, just in time for shoulders tonight, hopefully getting the blood rushed into my delt will disperse the oil quicker!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 11, 2014)

Weight 188.6

*Shoulder's*

*
Upright rows on smith machine

*1x10 115lbs
1x10 135lbs
1x10 155lbs*


Side lateral w/db's 

*1x10 20lbs
1x10 25lbs
1x10 35lbs*
*1x10 25lbs*


Shoulder presses w/db's

*1x12 40lbs
1x10 60lbs
1x09 85lbs
1x10 50lbs

*Front raises with db's*

1x10 20lbs
1x10 30lbs
1x10 35lbs 



I felt strong tonight and by the end of the workout my shoulders were pumped. I felt full all over for once!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 13, 2014)

Weight 189.0

*
Arms*


*Tricep pushdowns with rope

*1x20   60lbs
1x20   80lbs
1x15  110lbs
1x12  130lbs
*
Standing db curls 

*1x10  20lbs
1x10  30lbs
1x10  40lbs*

 Tricep pressdown's w/ cable

*1x20   70lbs
1x15  110lbs
1x15  130lbs
1x12  150lbs*



Preacher curls with barbell

*1x10 10lbs a side
1x10 20lbs
1x10 25lbs 
1x10 30lbs*


Close grip bench

*1x10 95lbs
1x10 145lbs
1x08 245lbs*

Seated overhead extensions w/barbell

*1x20 50 lbs
1x10 60 lbs
1x10 90 lbs
*

**Bicep curls with machine
*
1x20 70lbs
1x20 85lbs
1x10 100lbs
1x10 115lbs
1x10 130lbs



I felt good tonight. I had a cheat meal and my weight was still kinda low. I wish week 5 would speed up!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Weight 189.4**


Chest *
*

Incline barbell press *

1x10 95 lbs
1x10 145 lbs
1x10 215 lbs
1x07 245 lbs
*
Flat bench with db's*

1x10   45lbs
1x10   70lbs
1x11  113lbs
1x09  100lbs
1x15  75lbs*

Pec dec fly's*

1x10 70lbs
1x10 100lbs
1x10 115lbs
1x10 130lbs
*Cable fly's* 

1x12 50lbs
1x12 70lbs
1x10 90lbs


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 16, 2014)

Weight 189.4

*
Legs

*Warm-up 5 minutes on treadmill highest incline*


Squats

*1x10 135lbs
1x10 255lbs
1x10 315lbs
1x12 225lbs*

Leg press

*1x10 4 plates a side
1x10 6 plates
1x10 8 plates 
1x10 11 plates*

Leg extensions

*1x15 100lbs
1x15 115lbs
1x12 165lbs
1x12 235lbs


*Leg curls

*1x15 100lbs
1x15 130lbs
1x10 160lbs



I had a good workout today. I got one more rep for squats and they felt more stable with the 315 then last week!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 16, 2014)

Keep at It man


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks, I'm trying to bust my ass every session and I'm sweating like a damn pig every session too!  Gotta make every session count and be worthy of another shot lol.  That is what goes through my head every time, Was this workout worthy of my next shot!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 17, 2014)

Here is a back shot from tonight.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 17, 2014)

Weight 189.8


*Wide grip * , *Medium grip, Narrow grip pull-ups*

1x10 
1x10
1x10

*Pulldown's with cable (close grip)

*1x10 95lbs
1x10 115lbs
1x10 180lbs
1x10 225lbs
1x07 135lbs

*One arm db rows

*1x10 80lbs
1x10 90lbs
1x10 100lbs
1x10 105lbs
1x10 114lbs


*Rear delt machine*

1x10 70lbs
1x10 85lbs
1x10 100lbs
1x10 115lbs

My lower back was spent after this workout. I was sweating and tired when I was done, but felt pretty strong!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 19, 2014)

Weight 190.2

*Military Presses*

4 sets of 10 reps 

*Side Laterals 

*4 sets of 10 reps

*Db Presses*

3 sets of 10 reps

*Front raises with db's
*
4 sets of 10 reps

*Upright rows on smith machine
*
3 sets of 10 reps


I felt like a big pussy tonight. my weight was down on my lifts, so I'm calling it a light day lol. Let's hope the rest of the week is better! I was pretty stressed today at work, so I am not sure that played a role in my energy or not. I still have arms,chest and legs this week to do.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 20, 2014)

Weight 190.2


*Biceps* 

*Alt Dumbbell Curls* 

20 x 20
25 x 20
35 x 15
45 x 10
35x20
25x15


*Preacher Curls on machine*

70lbs   x 15 reps
100lbs x 12 reps
115lbs x 12 reps
130lbs x 12 reps

*
Cable Curls*

50lbs x 12 reps
70lbs x 12 reps
90lbs x 12 reps



*Triceps*
*
Rope Pushdown*

1x20  90lbs
1x20  110lbs
1x15  130lbs
1x10  100lbs

*Skull Crushers*

20 each side x 15
30 each side x 12
35 each side x 10
*
Cable pushdowns with straight bar*

1x10  110lbs
1x10  130lbs
1x10  150lbs
1x10  180lbs

*Dips*

Bw x 10, 10, 10

I felt great tonight and got a good pump. I was hoping my arms grew some more, but they still measured 17" lol


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 21, 2014)

Week three is almost done and now its time to add another injection day in the mix, I just hope the pip is minimal so it doesn't slow the gains !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 21, 2014)

Darkhrse99 said:


> Thanks, I'm trying to bust my ass every session and I'm sweating like a damn pig every session too!  *Gotta make every session count and be worthy of another shot *lol.  That is what goes through my head every time, *Was this workout worthy of my next shot*!



I like your philosophy, keep pushing hard brother!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks buddy, I have the next 12 weeks to make this count and I want to make this the best blast to date! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 24, 2014)

Week 4 starts today and legs are tonight. Injection soreness made me take the weekend off lol. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 26, 2014)

I weighed 188.4 the other day after legs. I'm working chest tonight since I think my arm is well enough to, at least I'm going to try and pray it doesn't affect my lifts tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a question for all of you. I was reading when on tren and masteron that there isn't a need to run high test? When I start tren and mast later this week my test will be 4 times as high as the other 2 compounds, does anyone think I will  be overdoing the test by having it so high? I'm still dieting and that is the reason for the other compounds being added.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 28, 2014)

Weight 190.5

*Chest *
*

Incline barbell press *

1x10 95 lbs
1x10 145 lbs
1x08 205 lbs

*
Flat bench with db's*

1x10 45lbs
1x10 70lbs
1x12 113lbs
1x16 95lbs
1x12 75lbs*

Pec dec fly's*

1x10    85lbs
1x10  100lbs
1x10  145lbs
*
Dips

*1x10 
1x10 
1x10 

I felt good today. After taking a week off, I still had a lot of strength and my chest was pretty pumped when I left.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 29, 2014)

Weight 189.8

*Shoulder's*

*Front raises with db's

*1x10 15lbs
1x10 20lbs
1x10 25lbs 
1x10 30lbs*

Shoulder presses w/db's*

1x12 40lbs
1x10 50lbs
*1x07 90lbs*
1x12 75lbs
1x11 65lbs

*Upright rows on smith machine*

1x10 105lbs
1x10 135lbs
*1x10 180lbs*
*

Rear delts pec dec machine*

1x10 70lbs
1x15 100lbs
1x10 130lbs
1x10 145lbs



I felt great tonight, my shot last night didn't hurt a bit. I finally got up 90's for 7 reps. I think this shit is kicking in and I have 9 weeks to make the best of it!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 30, 2014)

Weight 189.8

*Arms*

*
Standing db curls* 

1x10 20lbs
1x10 25lbs
1x10 40lbs
1x10 45lbs
1x08 50lbs*

Preacher curls on machine*

1x15 70lbs
1x12 100lbs
1x10 130lbs 
1x10 160lbs

*Bicep curls with rope
*
1x20 50lbs
1x20 70lbs
1x10 90lbs
1x10 110lbs
1x10 60lbs*
Seated overhead extensions w/db's*

1x20 55 lbs
1x12 75 lbs
1x12 105 lbs
1x10 115lbs

*Tricep pushdowns with rope

*1x10 70lbs
1x10 90lbs
1x10 110lbs
1x10 130lbs


*Lying tricep extensions with barbell
*
1x10  20lbs a side 
1x10  30lbs a side
1x10  30lbs a side

*Tricep pushdown's with bar
*
1x10 70lbs
1x10 100lbs
1x10 120lbs
1x10 150lbs
1x10 180lbs


Arms went good today. I felt pretty strong and was pumped at the end of the workout.


----------



## Gracieboy (Mar 30, 2014)

Stay strong!!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks man, I'm starting week 5, so it's go time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 31, 2014)

Weight 188.6

*
Legs

*Warm-up 5 minutes on treadmill highest incline*


Squats

*1x10  135lbs
1x10  135lbs
1x10  225lbs
1x08  315lbs
*

Leg press

*1x10 4 plates a side
1x10 6 plates
1x10 9 plates 
1x10 12 plates*

Leg extensions

*1x15 100lbs
1x15 130lbs
1x12 195lbs
1x12 235lbs


*Leg curls

*1x15 100lbs
1x15 130lbs
1x10 160lbs



I felt good again, still felt strong and I was sweating buckets lol.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 1, 2014)

Weight 188.2


*Pulldown's with cable 

*1x10 70lbs
1x10 100lbs
1x10 135lbs
1x10 185lbs
1x07 225lbs

*One arm db rows

*1x10 70lbs
1x10 90lbs
1x10 105lbs
1x12 114lbs
1x12 114lbs

*Rear delt machine*

1x10 85lbs
1x10 100lbs
1x10 115lbs


*Pull-ups*

1x10 
1x08
1x10


My  back was pumped after this workout. I was sweating buckets tonight and felt stronger!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 3, 2014)

Weight 188.2

*Chest *
*

Incline barbell press *

1x10   95lbs
1x10 145lbs
1x10 225lbs
1x06 245lbs

*
Flat bench with db's*

1x12    45lbs
1x10    65lbs
1x11  113lbs
1x12  100lbs
1x10    80lbs*

Pec dec fly's*

1x10 85lbs
1x10 100lbs
1x10 115lbs
1x10 145lbs*

cable fly's

*1x10   60lbs
1x10   80lbs
1x10  100lbs


I felt good tonight. My strength is going up and I got a good pump by the time I left.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 3, 2014)

I also upped my dose again this week, so we'll see how that goes, I really hope the gains come quickly!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 5, 2014)

Time to add some clen and T-3 to the mix!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 5, 2014)

Weight 187.6

*
Arms*

I used Fat grips for the first 3 sets of curls and they really worked the forearm.

*Standing db curls 

*1x12  15lbs
1x12  20lbs
1x10  30lbs
1x10  45lbs
*
Bicep curls with machine

*1x12  70lbs
1x12  100lbs
1x10  130lbs
1x10  160lbs*


Bicep curls with rope

*1x12   60lbs
1x12   80lbs
1x10  110lbs
1x10  120lbs
1x10   70lbs

*
Preacher curls with barbell

*1x10 20lbs a side
1x10 30lbs
1x10 35lbs 

*
Close grip bench

*1x10 135lbs
1x10 185lbs
1x08 225lbs
1x08 245lbs
*

Tricep pressdown's w/ cable

*1x12  100lbs
1x12  110lbs
1x10  130lbs
1x10  150lbs1x10  180lbs
*Seated overhead extensions w/barbell

*1x12   70lbs
1x10   90lbs
1x10   100lbs
*
Tricep pressdown's w/ rope

*1x10  100lbs
1x10  120lbs
1x10  150lbs
1x09  180lbs


I felt strong today, I noticed my strength is going up and I was also down a pound, so hopefully the weight keeps dropping.

Right now I'm on 1500mg of test and 50mcg's of clen and t-3 and I just finished with week 5.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm having muscle cramps like a sum bitch today. My hands, forearms, legs, and even my abs and lats cramped at one point today. I've been drinking plenty of water and now gatorade to help, but nothing is working..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 10, 2014)

Weight 182.2

Back was last night. I did 4 exercises, 3 sets of 10. I was amazed to see a 6 pound drop in 4 days, so we'll have to see what it does this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 15, 2014)

Weight 178.8

Chest was today. I did 3 sets and 3 exercises. It was not a good night. So last week I started taking clen and T-3 at 50mcg and  I started feeling like shit. I lost my appetite and felt lethargic and sick. Well I dropped weight like a mother fucker. 10 days ago I was 188. I lost 10 lbs in 10 days and it wasn't all fat. I lost muscle and strength too. I just hope I can re-coop my strength and size back quickly. I haven't taken clen or T-3 since Sunday and I feel normal again. I'm not sure when I'll jump on clen and T-3 again.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 17, 2014)

I did shoulder's last night and weighed 177.8.

I did 5 exercises for 3-4 sets. I felt real weak and strength was down a ton.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 17, 2014)

Weight 179.8

I did arms tonight.

3-4 exercises of bi's and tri's for 10-12 reps

I'm up 2 lbs from yesterday and I didn't feel as weak, but strength was definitely down.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 20, 2014)

Weight 179.9 

Legs today.

I did 4 sets of leg curls, 3 sets of squats, 3 sets of leg extensions and 3 sets of leg presses. I'm still pretty weak, so really worth the time to post numbers. I just can't believe one week could do this much damage...


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm on my 8th week and I am upping the dose this week if i can take the oed pinning.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 21, 2014)

Weight 178.8

Bi's and back

3 sets of pull-up's

5 sets of single arm dumbbell rows

3 sets of close grip cable  pulldowns 

3 sets or alt dumbbell curls

3 sets of seated machine curls

3 sets of cable curls with rope.

I fel better tonight,so we'll see how the rest of the week goes.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 22, 2014)

How quickly do you guys think gains could come  back with upping the dose? I screwed the  pooch with clen and T-3 and now I'm playing catch up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 22, 2014)

I was thinking of getting my blood drawn soon. I've been going up in dosage every two weeks and my question is, How long should I stay at a certain dose for the test levels to be accurate?


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 23, 2014)

Bueller, Bueller, Bueller , Bueller..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 23, 2014)

Weight 179.8

I did triceps tonight and they are like jello now lol. Definitely will be doing this again!


----------



## BadGas (Apr 24, 2014)

Darkhrse99 said:


> Weight 179.8
> 
> I did triceps tonight and they are like jello now lol. Definitely will be doing this again!



Thats insane bro!!!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 24, 2014)

My arms are sore today, so I think it was a good workout! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 25, 2014)

Weight 179.2

Shoulders 

I did

3 sets of seated side delts
4 sets of seated db presses
3 sets of rear delts
3 sets of barbell front raises.

I felt better tonight and my strength is coming back, thank god. I just upped the dose to 2 grams a week to see how it goes. I'm hoping to get a blood panel in 2 weeks to see where my test levels are.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 26, 2014)

Weight 175.8

Legs today

3 sets of leg curls
3 sets of squats
3 sets of leg presses

Weight just keeps falling off me, I'm leaner and my gf also said I sweat a lot in bed. I've been keeping my carbs under 200 grams still. My strength is slowly coming back. Would higher doses of test make you sweat a lot when you sleep?


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 27, 2014)

Weight 178.8


Biceps tonight.







I didn't feel a pump, but I was squeezing for every rep.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm currently on week 9 and starting my  2nd week at 2000mg of test a week.  I'm trying to get blood drawn this week, is there any thing I need to do before hand? I read the lab testing sticky and it doesn't seem to apply to me since i have been on for a while. I am going through PrivateMD for labs and getting the female panel.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 28, 2014)

Darkhrse99 said:


> I'm currently on week 9 and starting my  2nd week at 2000mg of test a week.  I'm trying to get blood drawn this week, is there any thing I need to do before hand? I read the lab testing sticky and it doesn't seem to apply to me since i have been on for a while. I am going through PrivateMD for labs and getting the female panel.



i wouldn't worry to much about your test levels because they only measure to 1500 and iv had 1500 with 400mg test e so you better max out!!!!!  i would look into rbc hemocrit lipids and see how your body is handling 2000mg of test. definitely get the female hormone panel

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 28, 2014)

Weight 179.2

Chest

Cable fly's  3 sets

incline chest press 3 sets

flat dumbbell press 4 sets

pec dec flys 4 sets

My strength is coming back finally, so I'm getting excited for the weeks to come!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 28, 2014)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/147520-Flex-Lewis-Believe-to-Achieve


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 28, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> i wouldn't worry to much about your test levels because they only measure to 1500 and iv had 1500 with 400mg test e so you better max out!!!!!  i would look into rbc hemocrit lipids and see how your body is handling 2000mg of test. definitely get the female hormone panel
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


 I believe the female panel shows above 1500.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 29, 2014)

Darkhrse99 said:


> I believe the female panel shows above 1500.



iv done 6 of them . i was told by heavy that it depends on the lab itself. look at the lab section on here and you will see that most dont gp over 1500 with private mdlabs

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 29, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> iv done 6 of them . i was told by heavy that it depends on the lab itself. look at the lab section on here and you will see that most dont gp over 1500 with private mdlabs
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



Thanks, I didn't know that. I thought the reason behind the female lab was because it goes higher then 1500. I will take another look at the labs and hope Labcorp goes higher, I'd really like to see how potent this test is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 1, 2014)

Weight 179.4

Back 

4 sets of cable pulldowns
4 sets of 1 arm db rows
4 sets or rear delts
3 sets of pull-ups

I started taking clen again and now measure it with a syringe instead of a medicine dropper, the syringe is the bees knees for accuracy compared the dropper!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 1, 2014)

Weight 179.0


Tri's tonight. same exercise as earlier. My arms are like jello again, so hopefully they will start to grow! My weight is going down too, so things are looking good!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 2, 2014)

So i checked my blood pressure today by a machine and it was 148/76, it's normally 120/60. I have a doc appt today and I'll have it checked manually to see if it drops. Do you think there is a concern with it elevated?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 2, 2014)

I also started t-3 again, I dropped the dose to 25mg and will do it eod. So I hope I won't lose muscle this way, cause I can't take another dose of loosing it all and turning into a twig.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 3, 2014)

Weight 177.8

Legs today







I felt better this week on legs, but still have a ways to go.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 14, 2014)

Weight has stayed around 177-78 lately. Strength hasn't gone up and has dropped some.  I'm going to get labs this week and see where I am at. I have tren and proviron showing up at the house today, so i want to jump on that real soon. Hopefully then I'll get leaner and stronger!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 15, 2014)

Look at these goodies that came today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 19, 2014)

I'm getting my blood drawn today, so we'll see where Crimson ranks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 19, 2014)

I had blood drawn today and my last injection was Saturday. So we will see how everything looks later this week.


----------



## rambo99 (May 19, 2014)

Subbed. Good work I'll have to play catch up on reading it.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 19, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Subbed. Good work I'll have to play catch up on reading it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Thanks man, my strength went to shit lately and I have to blame on the diet( to much eating out), but now it's time to strap the belt tighter for the next run!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 19, 2014)

Weight 178.0

Legs

*Leg extensions- *4 sets doing one leg at a time.

*Leg curls-* 4 sets doing one leg at a time

*Leg presses- * 7 sets, 4 narrow feet, 3 sets wide stance

*Leg extensions -* 3 sets both legs

I was trying to get a good pump and my quads felt like it when I left. I also shot test, tren and deca and boy does that tren burn!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 20, 2014)

This is clen and t-3 week and I feel jitters and I am feeling a little warmer today. I'm doing one week on, one off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 21, 2014)

Back was last night and I weighed in at 174, so the weight is coming down!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 24, 2014)

Here is a pic from today's gym session weighing 172. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (May 30, 2014)

Looking good at 174 man, I think you need to work on your chest more especially upper. Focus on incline press and flies. You look bigger then 174 so your holding some good muscle. What are your goals?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 30, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Looking good at 174 man, I think you need to work on your chest more especially upper. Focus on incline press and flies. You look bigger then 174 so your holding some good muscle. What are your goals?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



Thanks buddy, I  agree my chest needs work. I have been starting out on inclines an really trying to squeeze and feel the muscle. I'll start throwing in some db flys. I've been doing cable flys and pec dec machine, but I don't think I get a good enough stretch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (May 30, 2014)

Try incline db flies with some real heavy weight like 50lb dbs,  the weight will force your chest to do the work. With lighter weight my arms and delts always do the work. I found the heavy weight forces the pecs to jump in. I always feel my chest is lacking too bro. My arms overshadow it.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 30, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Try incline db flies with some real heavy weight like 50lb dbs,  the weight will force your chest to do the work. With lighter weight my arms and delts always do the work. I found the heavy weight forces the pecs to jump in. I always feel my chest is lacking too bro. My arms overshadow it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestion, I will try it out Sunday!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jun 6, 2014)

I've been working out every day and holding at 176. I'm having a baby girl this weekend hopefully, so I am trying to get in as much gym time before hand!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm back in the gym going hard! Weight was 175 today, so it's dropping slowly. I also switched up my tren to all Crimson products now. So right now I am on a gram of test,400mg npp and 800mg of tren. Before I was on 375-400mg of tren. I am now able to take one shot. I now fill 3 cc's in a syringe and inject. I'm praying I don'r have any pip so i can continue doing it this way. Before I was taking multiple shots


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jun 12, 2014)

No pip after last night injection. So guess 3cc's eod in the glutes will work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jun 12, 2014)

Weight 173.4 today!

Weight was down and strength is getting better. Did some shoulder's today and despite feeling like crap I still put up 75lbs db for 7 reps. I'm still down from the 90's I did  few months ago, but I'll take it. I'll be interested what I can lift next week with taking tne/dbol before working out!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 16, 2014)

So I am jumping back in the gym this week from being off for 4 months. I had a baby girl and couldn't find time for the gf and I to make it the gym together after a about a month after her birth. Well I found a new gym and I am working on a new schedule to get back into shape by summer. I hope to bounce back pretty quick with my diet in check and working out consistently!  Test and tren along with some orals will be added starting today to bring my test levels back up to par!


----------

